# OHIO MEGA BASS TOURNAMENT TRAIL (ALL NEW FORMAT NO CLASSIC)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I am excited to finally change our format to something very similar to the Knox Marine Tournament Trail that has been such a huge success. 

Biggest changes are:
1.) No Classic
2.) All new payout scale
3.) Can fish as many events as you choose.



2019 Schedule (Approved)
04/27 Buckeye Lake Liebs Island (If parking lot completed) If not 79 ramp
05/18 Grand Lake St Mary's Celina
06/09 Indian Lake Moundwood
06/23 Lake Erie (Ohio waters only) Sandusky city ramp
07/13 Indian Moundwood
08/24 Alum Creek New Galena
09/14 Delaware SW Ramp

I have attached our all new payouts for your viewing as well.

http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OHIOMEGABASSTOURNAMENTTRAIL.html


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We already have $2,000 contributed to the Team of the year fund from sponsors. Remember we also add the TOY side pot money to that pot as well as the circuit (OMBTT) will be adding the following amount based on number of boats. 
30 Boats $1,000
40 Boats $2,000
50 Boats $3,000
We will then pay the top 5 teams in points (In the TOY side pot) for the year using their best 6 events.

I have a complete explanation at http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OMBTTTOY.html

Entry are coming in rapidly lately. I have all pre signs up and current.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are approved Ranger Cup again this year. Also I will be at the Knox Marine booth Sat and Sunday for the Columbus fishing expo for any teams wanting to pay. Also the Knox Marine Trail is now full.


----------

